
It’s a Tough Job Market for the Young Without College Degrees - hvo
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/11/business/economy/its-a-tough-job-market-for-the-young-without-college-degrees.html?action=click&contentCollection=education&region=rank&module=package&version=highlights&contentPlacement=1&pgtype=sectionfront&_r=0
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11671933](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11671933)

~~~
zuck9
Move and merge the comments there?

~~~
dang
Ok, done.

